# All embroidered with fine crochet hook



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi this technique I don't know what this called but this embroidery done by very fine crochet thread with crochet hook attached on a thumb handle about 4 inches that is 3 inches wide and long attached a strong crochet hook 2 inches in middle . 
I used wool fine cloth piece . This is a shawl or but can use for shirts, throw overs etc as this comes ready in shops 90 inch long or comes in yards I bought this from a good shop who sells clothes for 3 piece suits for men or ladies shawls etc . So I bought the length I wanted . This is wool material .

Then I stencilled the design on the cloth by using tracing papers and after use this crochet hook I had made it on order .

All threads are hand dyed . It took me a long time to Finish the shawl. Hope you all will like this . This stitch called chain stitch but the embroidery did not used any sewing needle . This done by a very fine crochet hook .


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

No picture


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

I do not see anything.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Lettuceknit said:


> I do not see anything.


Sorry now pictures there .


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. You must have a great deal of patience.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Beautiful!!! You have the patience of a saint!!!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful result. Do you have a picture of the hook please?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Very pretty. I've judged a lot of county fairs here in Kansas and never seen this technique. Always fun to learn about different ways of doing things. This must take time to do it, but then, all embroidery done by hand takes lots of time.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just stunning work......a real masterpiece of art. You sure are talented.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

junebjh said:


> Beautiful result. Do you have a picture of the hook please?


 Hi I am away from house by mid month go back home and will take photo if I find on net I will give before I had it made if anyone wanted I can arrange that as well as the holders is round or wide that is help you when you embroider 
And I got a frame where I fit the garment that is a simple frame I to square and one I got 60 by 120 inches but I can reduce the size to 45 by 90 .

This embroidery can do by very fine crochet hook but as no holder than difficult but still people use single hook as well. Simple hook easily can turn into , you can cut the length as you want 2/3/4 inches long and insert in a handle . Most handles are round they fit in your hand .


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Just stunning work......a real masterpiece of art. You sure are talented.


Thank you , I put done embroidery before as well you can see in my topics.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Very pretty. I've judged a lot of county fairs here in Kansas and never seen this technique. Always fun to learn about different ways of doing things. This must take time to do it, but then, all embroidery done by hand takes lots of time.


Yes time consuming I fit in frame than do when feel like it . I used the threads they are hand dyed as well . But these as suiting woolen thread and fabric is wool so dry clean best but people can wash by hand . I love doing this but it took long long time as you see this is not machine not embroidered by needle this embroidered by using crochet very fine hook .

But that needs a lot if care and training otherwise the stitches will never same in length . The hooks people can buy but most they do be on order with strong metal.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

It is called ""Tambour Work"" This is how the famous Kashmir embroidery on fine shawls are done. Actually, my daughter bought me a book on it by"YUSAI FUKUYAMA" and also the crochet needle and frame for the work from USA, though I never got around to doing it. It is worth trying. If there is a kashmir Emporium near your town, go and have a look at the fine shawls with this embroidery on them.Some of them are coarse work, but there are very fine specimens of shawls too. Leila India


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Beautiful work,


Thank you marry if you want to see sometime in summer can bring and show you . Thank you .


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

LEILA-INDIA. said:


> It is called ""Tambour Work"" This is how the famous Kashmir embroidery on fine shawls are done. Actually, my daughter bought me a book on it by"YUSAI FUKUYAMA" and also the crochet needle and frame for the work from USA, though I never got around to doing it. It is worth trying. If there is a kashmir Emporium near your town, go and have a look at the fine shawls with this embroidery on them.Some of them are coarse work, but there are very fine specimens of shawls too. Leila India


Thank you . No place here near me I can go and see this type work but in my house I got plenty different embroideries done by me or bought from different countries , my house is a little museum as well . In India and Pakistan very talented people and this called chain stitch anjeer stitch or R tanka etc and the museums full with the work .

Thank you I will look Tambour work yes this is sort of kashmeri work but real kashmeri work most they embrouder by using Paisley designs they beautiful . I done a lot of mirror work as well.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

This type you can buy as well.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tambour+work&view=detailv2&qpvt=tambour+work&id=91D20F1B1A5C7846A6A6490DAA73D1130C7BAC19&selectedindex=10&ccid=pGGkSD1y&simid=608035557868634624&thid=OIP.Ma461a4483d72b04150fd24f41b04183do0&first=1

http://embroideryaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2008/08/chain-stich-in-tambour-work.html


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

I had it made frames like these as I am away from house otherwise can send there pictures . They not hard to make and not expensive if you know some DIY work .


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Here you can see hook at side that can adjust needle size according to your thread or the cloth you doing embroidery .
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tambour+work&view=detailv2&qpvt=tambour+work&id=D376B6686F0232AA1718E4D739D881505DF93590&selectedindex=42&ccid=MsfWxc1W&simid=608010754429616439&thid=OIP.M32c7d6c5cd5676f737de987c0b71892fo0&first=1


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Some hooks comes with one number but few comes with different width and lengths hooks .

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tambour+work&view=detailv2&qpvt=tambour+work&id=F20FA44B2DBEBD912EE5301FA784540F9DB046C3&selectedindex=45&ccid=Ws7tkm7K&simid=608040922289669315&thid=OIP.M5aceed926ecad68064359d841ae62f2ao0&first=1


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

My frames like this I can adjust the widths and lengths .

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tambour+work&view=detailv2&qpvt=tambour+work&id=2CFB3F4CC2294FAF3D31B5180AC22CB68E9918D1&selectedindex=53&ccid=FL%2BU8HBG&simid=608040110541507558&thid=OIP.M14bf94f07046887e6fcd30c4502f335fo0&first=1


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Beads work sequins everything you can use in embroidery with this crochet hook

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tambour+work&view=detailv2&qpvt=tambour+work&id=4385D68FB0112A6948F6A66935F446331A1E46C2&selectedindex=75&ccid=Ezzvx7rh&simid=608009023556682547&thid=OIP.M133cefc7bae1067c464f10ce5d00b5eco0&first=1

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tambour+work&view=detailv2&qpvt=tambour+work&id=4385D68FB0112A6948F6A66935F446331A1E46C2&selectedindex=75&ccid=Ezzvx7rh&simid=608009023556682547&thid=OIP.M133cefc7bae1067c464f10ce5d00b5eco0&first=1


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous work! You have more patience than me but I love looking at things like this! Well done!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Pickleft said:


> Absolutely gorgeous work! You have more patience than me but I love looking at things like this! Well done!


I like looking others work and still I spend hours here on kp family looking and admiring others work . To do these sort of things you need less pressure plenty space around and do when you feel like . My all house I turn into craft rooms I mean everywhere my crafts but I got more than the place I need and that is helping . Thank you you like my work .


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

WaterFall said:


> Hi this technique I don't know what this called but this embroidery done by very fine crochet thread with crochet hook attached on a thumb handle about 4 inches that is 3 inches wide and long attached a strong crochet hook 2 inches in middle .
> I used wool fine cloth piece . This is a shawl or but can use for shirts, throw overs etc as this comes ready in shops 90 inch long or comes in yards I bought this from a good shop who sells clothes for 3 piece suits for men or ladies shawls etc . So I bought the length I wanted . This is wool material .
> 
> Then I stencilled the design on the cloth by using tracing papers and after use this crochet hook I had made it on order .
> ...


Gorgeous.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Aunty M said:


> Gorgeous.


Thank you .


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your work is exquisite!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> Your work is exquisite!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


Thank you .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow. What an amazing craft. Beautiful. I wonder if it's something similar to punch needle embroidery? Just more detailed?


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow. What an amazing craft. Beautiful. I wonder if it's something similar to punch needle embroidery? Just more detailed?


The links I paste about the techniques and the crochet hook .

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tambour+work&view=detailv2&qpvt=tambour+work&id=91D20F1B1A5C7846A6A6490DAA73D1130C7BAC19&selectedindex=10&ccid=pGGkSD1y&simid=608035557868634624&thid=OIP.Ma461a4483d72b04150fd24f41b04183do0&first=1


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Interesting, and beautiful. I've never heard of that type of embroidery work


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How gorgeous!!


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## lilyva (Mar 14, 2015)

Tambour work was very popular in the eighteenth century ladies were painted holding their work.The word tambour means drum because the fabric must be stretched as tight as a drum head in the frame.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

WaterFall said:


> Thank you . No place here near me I can go and see this type work but in my house I got plenty different embroideries done by me or bought from different countries , my house is a little museum as well . In India and Pakistan very talented people and this called chain stitch anjeer stitch or R tanka etc and the museums full with the work .
> 
> Thank you I will look Tambour work yes this is sort of kashmeri work but real kashmeri work most they embrouder by using Paisley designs they beautiful . I done a lot of mirror work as well.


Chain stitch is the name of the actual stitch that forms the designs; tambour is the technique or style of stitchery.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

mlab said:


> Beautiful!!! You have the patience of a saint!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Outstanding work!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Very tedious work


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the hook and now I know I will have to attempt tambour work. Learn something new every day.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your work is beautiful an heirloom for sure...


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my! Breathtaking!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

How lovely, I think I may try this, my embroidery stitches are not as even as my crochet! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Your work is stunning!


----------



## jenny lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

beautiful you sure have patience. Its out standing


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I hope you wear this beautiful shawl a lot. You really need to show it off.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely work! I have seen patterns using this technique to add surface design to a stockinette st. background.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very beautiful! I envy your patience and skill to do such detailed work. It's great to see this is not a lost art, and people still take the time to make such lovely heirlooms.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

thomsonact said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!


Thankyou


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful work,never seen any thing like this before.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

You have great patience and very good eyes! Beautiful and a work of art! A true keeper!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Profet said:


> You have great patience and very good eyes! Beautiful and a work of art! A true keeper!


Thank you


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Exquisite....what a work of art.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Gundi2 said:


> beautiful work,never seen any thing like this before.


Thank you for showing so many delightful pictures.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Lovely, lovely, lovely! So nicely done. Must take lots of patience! Bet it is calming too...


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

LEILA-INDIA. said:


> It is called ""Tambour Work"" This is how the famous Kashmir embroidery on fine shawls are done. Actually, my daughter bought me a book on it by"YUSAI FUKUYAMA" and also the crochet needle and frame for the work from USA, though I never got around to doing it. It is worth trying. If there is a kashmir Emporium near your town, go and have a look at the fine shawls with this embroidery on them.Some of them are coarse work, but there are very fine specimens of shawls too. Leila India


When I opened this page in my IPad, aKashmiri friend was with me. So I showed her this, and she said, Kashmiri embroidery is done with ordinary needles and thread (chain stitch and long and short stitch)


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Sagarika said:


> When I opened this page in my IPad, aKashmiri friend was with me. So I showed her this, and she said, Kashmiri embroidery is done with ordinary needles and thread (chain stitch and long and short stitch)


This done by hook not needle and only chain stitch used here .


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

This is so cool. I enlarged the pictures, and it appears that the stitch is some variety of a chain stitch used in embroidery. I can see how a hook would work as well , or probably better than a needle when doing a chain stitch in embroidery. Beautiful work.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> This is so cool. I enlarged the pictures, and it appears that the stitch is some variety of a chain stitch used in embroidery. I can see how a hook would work as well , or probably better than a needle when doing a chain stitch in embroidery. Beautiful work.


This hook after practice using is better than the needle but needs time to used to its wool material and then I stencilled on it the design and used this hand dyed thread . With practice beads can add while doing the embroidery as well. I use a big frame where this all fitted by using extra cloth attached on sides after when the shawl completed I took that extra cloth away that was attached before with back stitch.

These hooks comes in different lengths and widths .


----------

